# 3D Vs. 2D doubt



## joshiks7 (Sep 18, 2011)

hi,

If I purchase 3D plasma TV and want to watch only 2 content (for most of the time this is true for all of us), what will be picture quality as compared to pure 2D TV?
Does it get blurred while watching 2D content on 3D TV?


----------



## Sarath (Sep 18, 2011)

^No it doesn't. The picture quality is almost the same.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

3D tv without 3d vision glasses is just like another 2D LED tv.


----------

